# suitable scooter/motorcycle



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi. At present I ride a Suzuki Burgman 400 scooter which weighs in at around 180kilo. I would dearly like to carry this on the rear of a motorhome. (Which as yet I need to purchase) Does anyone out there carry one of these? If so what vehicle do you have?
If I cannot carry this bike what alternatives do any members suggest? bearing in mind my wife has to ride pillion.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

bozerboy said:


> Hi. At present I ride a Suzuki Burgman 400 scooter which weighs in at around 180kilo. I would dearly like to carry this on the rear of a motorhome. (Which as yet I need to purchase) Does anyone out there carry one of these? If so what vehicle do you have?
> If I cannot carry this bike what alternatives do any members suggest? bearing in mind my wife has to ride pillion.


180kg is a heck of a lot of weight hanging off the back end mate, especially on a european van. (Dont forget, your mass isn't 180 - its 180 x the moment arm, or overhang!)
I have a 34ft RV WITH uprated rear springs (previous owner) and carry a 2004 Honda CBF250 which weighs in at 136KG. Even so, I found it neccessary to add AirRide air suspension to the rear of my rig to stoip it bottoming out!
You'll see loads of 'vans with 125's on the back and find loads of owners who tell you they cope fine 2 up! Personally I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole, especially if you've been used to a 400.
I know it's not about getting your knee on the floor when you're sightseeing, especially with SWMBO on the back  but you really do want at least SOME guts for more than a mole hill, otherwise I recon if you're gonna do a lot of sightseeing, the bike is gonna get hammered and you'll be a menace on the road.
I look at EVERY possible bike type/size including some classics before i came to the conclusion that power/weight, the CBF was the one for us. another deciding factor was that as the bike would mainly be used 2 up, and as the wife is knee height to a grasshopper, we couldn't have a "traily" which although a lot lighter, she'd never get on the dammed thing! The CBF is a good bike, tho' quality of finish leaves a lot to be desired (Brazilian made). It copes well 2 up (approx 65) it's very comfy for the pillion and is reasonably stable 2 up tho I do DRUM into her to always tell me before figitting! 
H.T.H, any more, just ask


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have a 250cc Vespa which has plenty of room for two, plenty of poke and weighs 150kg. This all goes tickety-boo onto a scooter rack, which bolts to a strengthened towbar. That's the good news.

The bad news is that to get to this happy situation you have a quadruple whammy to get your head around to check things are OK: 
Payload
rear axle maximum loading
front axle minimum loading
and sheer engineering strength to cope with the static and dynamic loads.

A rule of thumb is to add 50-60kg for rack and towbar to the bike wet weight, then double it all as a criterion for static design. This will provide adequate margin for dynamic stresses etc. Each extra 30kg at the top end really ups the engineering ante. (In your case imagine how you would cantilever a 1000 lbs lump hanging off the back of your bus ....)

I have posted the formulae you need elsewhere on MHF; search or ask if you can't find. It goes without saying that you should be looking for masses of payload and either a heavyweight chassis or a short rear overhang. In my case a 3500kgs panel van does the business, via its Maxi chassis and a wheel at each corner. RVs over 7.5 tonnes are contenders, excluding those with relatively short wheelbase and long rear overhang. I would hazard a guess that for European coachbuilt motohomes you would end up with a 4.6 tonne chassis with as short an overhang as you can get.

Or downsize your bike.

Dave


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*scooter/bike on tow bar*

Hi,
have read loads about this. Can somebody pls produce an idiots guide to what you can carry. Really I don't even want that. I want somebody to tell me the maximum load for a "easylift" type rack on my motorhome a Bessacarr e560. I'm sure others would appreciate somebody with the knowhow to produce this.
Barry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No-one can do that for you I'm afraid, as no-one packs their van as you do. 

The first item in my list above is payload. How much do you currently have spare once you are fully loaded? 

Then you need how much spare you have on the rear axle, and how much over the minimum (if specified) you currently have on the front axle. 

A visit to a public weighbridge in fully loaded trim helps enormously.

Do you already have a towbar? What is its vertical load limit? Is your current towball a silver or a gold one? These have different ratings and with an Easylifter rack they limit you to a small scooter or motorbike anyway, once you take the Easylifter rack weight off these towball limits. Presumably the Easylifter rack appealed to you, but don't be fooled by their engineering limit of 200kgs; it is academic.

Then you need to look up or measure your wheelbase and rear overhang dimensions.

In sum, I'm unclear with all your reading what you don't understand.

Dave


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks to Zaskar for your input. I will have to try and get a ride on the Honda CBF you mention :roll: .
Trouble is I have got so used to the FEET FIRST riding position of the Burgman. Plus it is fantastic for wet weather.
Regards Dave


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks also to Dave Burleigh, who I see is also a Scooter Rider! 8) 
Can you please give me the magic formula you have thet tells what actual load one is placing on the rear axle :idea: when carrying anything behind. Obviously ditancance/leverage come into play.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I do konw some Laikas come woth the Moped rack built in but not sure how much they can carry. Are you after a new or old van?


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

I would like a new van but realistically have to settle for secondhand :turn-l: I would imagine the moped rack you mention will be wall hung on the rear rather than direct from chassis.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

No the laikas had them built in to the chassis on some models that will now be secondhand and reasonable to buy i am sure.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Weight*

Does anybody know if there is a current equivalent of the old Honda C90? 
If not who makes the lightest usable scooters?

TonyP


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Tonyp 
Have a look at these 
http://www.suzuki-gb.co.uk/bikes/tech.php?ref=vanvan125&y=k7
Steve F


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Honda C90 & Bikes*

I have fallen into the pit mentioned by Dave and bust the rear axle load on my previous motorhome. Not with a Pan or a BMW but with a 110cc C90 copy @ 103Kg plus the rack.

The new van carries it inside together with 2 bicycles.

The Bike we used with no problems at all is a Chinese copy of the Cub (Jincheng) purchased from Chell in Stafford pre-registered brand new @ £600. (New Cub Innova £1800) It carried us up and arround the Alps last year and the only problem was motorhome holding us up.
Bumbles along happily 2 up @ 45>50 mph.
Not at what we were used to you understand when we had BMW's, Triumphs etc. But its called improvisation.

Steve


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

> Does anybody know if there is a current equivalent of the old Honda C90?
> If not who makes the lightest usable scooters?


I was looking for a C90 and ended up with a Peugeot Luxor 100 similar size and weight (although it is a 2 stroke)

Ralph


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

bozerboy said:


> Hi. At present I ride a Suzuki Burgman 400 scooter which weighs in at around 180kilo. I would dearly like to carry this on the rear of a motorhome. (Which as yet I need to purchase) Does anyone out there carry one of these? If so what vehicle do you have?
> If I cannot carry this bike what alternatives do any members suggest? bearing in mind my wife has to ride pillion.


As someone who is looking to purchase an RV, and examining what additional form of transport we could use when on sites, I have also been considering a s/h Burgman 400 on a small trailer (no weight on rear axle and well within the train weight limits). I used to have a Burgman 400, then replaced it with a 650 Exec, and now have a BMW K1200GT. However, SWMBO is not keen on the BMW (it's too fast) so another Burgman 400 (which she did go on, occasionally) may be the answer. Sufficent power for two, room for helmets under the seat (so you don't have to carry then around when you get where you're going) and plenty comfortable. So the answer is, keep the Burgman but don't hang it, pull it.....!!


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi I ride a 650 burgman. I gave up looking for racks for the back bought a trailer instead easy to load easy to unload no problems with weight on the m/home makes going away fun dun the 125 400. 650 phew 

peter & joan


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

ChrisD

Don't give up on the BMW K1200GT. Best touring bike around IMHO. Better to give up the wife.

It has a better luggage system than the Burgman after all, and must be much safer to ride.

I am surprised by the Burgman weight @ 180 kilo. I have put a K1200RS @ 220 kilo on the back of our RV with a Hydralift

http://www.hydralift-usa.com/

I already had the bike after all! This was the only lift I could find which is up to the job. Their adverts show plenty with Harleys on the back of RVs. The Easylifter was only good for upto 200 kilos.

With a wife on the back you have to slow down! Not give up the bike.


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

ok Duadua, im hooked want 1. my 650 burgman weighs 230 kgs. how much. wherefrom 
Peter & Joan


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Wogga

For you easy!

(If I am correct when reading your threads?)

Thor? :arrow: April? :arrow: Travelworld?

Bingo?

Ask Jim or Simon at Travelworld.

If you want to see one (without the bike on it) ours is there at the moment. I am hoping it is there only for another week, but who knows?

Not cheap, but I'm a biker and already had the bike and our MH is stored / parked when not in use 20 mins away any time of day on a bike, but could be 45 mins - an hour away by car at the wrong time of day. 

It is the only one I found after a great deal of research, and yes it is hydraulic for a load upto 1,000 lbs. I wouldn't trust Easylifter for the weight. If ever you need to tow, you can still with the bike on the rack as well! 

TW had not heard of it before, and I am uncertain if there are any others here in the UK. I can say that it works, just push the button and it rises majestically.

How do I pick up MH from Telford .... by bike from London, of course.

Best of Luck

Duadua


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Duadua Going to ring them tomorrow. yes hope to pick up thor infinity in april from them 

Peter & Joan


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Motorhome*

Hi Bozerboy,

A well respected name among the motocross/motorbike fraternity are Rimor and Kentucky Camp.
They have large garages specifically designed for transport of this sort of thing.

Rimor Racehome
Click on the Superbrig Racehome tag.

There are others with garages and tag axles (Burstner 747/2) which would also suit.

We came across a 2003 with 10k miles, like new for 33k complete with scooter and ramps.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Can you please give me the magic formula you have thet tells what actual load one is placing on the rear axle when carrying anything behind. Obviously ditancance/leverage come into play."

Bozerboy,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-99650.html#99650

Dave


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Duadua said:


> ChrisD
> 
> Don't give up on the BMW K1200GT. Best touring bike around IMHO. Better to give up the wife.
> 
> ...


You misunderstood my post - I have no intention of giving up the K1200GT, it is a superb machine and, as you say, excellent for touring. I just can't convince my wife to come out on it. I was actually suggesting that I get a s/h Burgman 400 as well, just for taking on the back of RV. I actually have an Easylifter for my F150 pickup, but it can't carry the BMW, which weighs in at 285 kg. Whether it will carry the Burgman on the RV will depend on the model I get, and the overhang. However, I do rather like the look of the Hydrlift, so thanks for the link.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The Easylifter may be engineered to cope with 200kgs, but when the towball it is fixed on is limited to 130kgs, and silver ones only 80kgs ...

Dave


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*scooter ?*

Why do you need to have it on the MH, and reduce your payload? why not a motor bike/scooter trailer, small enough for single m/c ,light,easy towing, no hassle getting it on, Terry


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

*trailer versus carrier*

Hi to all those trying to help me with my search for right combination of motorhome + scooter/motorcycle.
One of the reasons for changing from caravanning to motorhome is to be "self contained" as it were.  
Having said that I am not against towing a bike if need be. Though how this effects such things as campsite and ferry fees, perhaps members of MHF will enlighten me.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Though how this effects such things as campsite and ferry fees, perhaps members of MHF will enlighten me."

It increases them, in the general case, that's how :-(

Dave


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

bozerboy

PM reply to your PM

Duadua


----------

